# Graphics card for ASRock P4VM800?



## tyntyn (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi.

Here I am, again, with a new question.

I have this mobo: ASRock P4VM800 (see http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=P4VM800).

I'd like to install Windows 7 Pro/Ultimate, and I want the Aero support, but Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor said "_Your current graphics adapter won't support the Windows Aero user interface._".

So I'd like some advice on choosing the right graphics card for my mobo...

Will my mobo support a graphics card of which the memory type is DDR2 or other than DDR1 (well DDR)?

- Or do I really need a graphics card? :grin:

Thanks!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

From what I can see the motherboard doesn't support any cpu's that would justify windows 7 or even vista. Since it's simply a 478 board with support for only the pentium 4 you would be better off with xp. Otherwise simple tasks you can do in xp will bog down the cpu in windows 7 , thus actually making your pc perform worse then it currently does.

However if you don't mind it running slower then an old x1300/x1600 will work for aero support.


----------



## tyntyn (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks emosun, 
I do mind, but I don't mind trying the Windows 7 trial. 

I'm in a dilemma actually. I don't know if I should get a new (mini) desktop PC, or a new laptop... I honestly don't really like the PC I wanted to add that graphics card to.


----------



## tyntyn (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have any recommendation of a good budget desktop PC and/or laptop?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I personally think laptops are best cheap/used. I also have yet to really see a vista/windows 7 based latop that isn't junk.

It would be best to go with a desktop , all around they are more reliable and last much longer then laptop. Their also more expandable in the future. Whats your budget for the desktop?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are many good laptops available but laptops are made for convenience and portability. If those aren't your requirements then get a PC.


----------



## tyntyn (Jan 15, 2010)

My budget is max $400. 
I heard about the ASRock Nettop ION, and I found the price is quite Ok (without monitor, keyboard, and mouse). But well, another ASRock?


----------



## tyntyn (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyree, yes portability isn't what I'm after now, but I do want convenience.


----------

